# Best Schwinn Phantom I have ever seen



## shawn57187 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm wondering where he won these awards at... ?
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3611202010.html


----------



## MachuPicchu (Feb 26, 2013)

just...UGH!


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

I was taught harsh things should never be said , it could damage someone's self esteem.
Apparently they never had any so they got a trophy. Thanks Mom,


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2013)

JESUS!:eek:


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Lol!!*

Those judges must be a blast at parties


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe he was awarded during a Laker's game Halftime bike show??


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> Those judges must be a blast at parties




Are you Sir suggesting that those judges was intoxicated? Wonder if they do beauty pageants or dog shows or both at the same time?


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 26, 2013)

I can only hope and pray that was a frankenbike to begin with. D: Does anyone have his address? I'd like to send some hate mail.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 26, 2013)

Ewwwwww....


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

unbelievable.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh God....I'm gonna huuuuuurl....


----------



## OldRider (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a few bikes that could win some heavy duty awards whereever this Phantom won his.......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 26, 2013)

*poor rack*

Poor poor six hole rack. What a way to die...


----------



## Waterland (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm guessing these were the awards:

Worst In Show
Ugliest Bike
Best Hack Job
Most Non-Original Bike

I could go on for days...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 26, 2013)

That bike is horrible what a joke. Even the Joker from batman wouldnt ride it, at least i got a good laugh form the pic!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2013)

You guys are mean for bashing a guy that has obviously spent a lifetime cultivating poor taste. Just because this is about the ugliest POS I've ever seen is no reason to hurl insults like I just did my dinner when seeing this abomination. Now lets play nice in case he happens to see this! V/r Shawn


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

*Give em Credit*

It could have been worse, no streamers, or pin wheel blowing in the wind or mismatched colored tires with a fixed gear. No mention of powder coating, But I bet his clothes match to go riding. I'm pretty sure he has lots of friends for support. I'm sure his cars cool "wait I take that back". I'm also sure he worked hard on it, I give them that, just didn't think it through I guess.


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Lol!*

Ok, I'm laughing my a#% off reading your guys posts but I guess me bing from LA I see this often enough to where to where its almost the norm... I have a yellow cruiser and some of the fine young "gents" in the intercity keep asking me why I don't intergrate some purple to my ride.  Lol. Glad I got rid of that black and silver cruiser I had..


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 27, 2013)

It probably was a parts project bike made up to be like that. I would not have done it that way, but if that's his project and how he wants to roll, so be it. It's good to see another person on a bike and not on their couch. I don't think turning the forum here into an online pillory is the high road. I could see unhappiness if he was one of those sellers asking massive amounts of money and skewing the marketplace because of Ebay, Pickers, or delusion. I think for pure taste matters that lampooning people's choice of colors or style is turning the site to a negative purpose, which is not the way to go.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that was the day they had guest judges,Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 27, 2013)

I have won awards with my schwinn so heres the deal send me your schwinn phantom and $5000.00 and i will make you a show winner


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Oh my god*

I wonder if the award show was south if the border ?


----------



## Ventuna (Feb 27, 2013)

*Phantom*

That bike MUST get chicks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ventuna said:


> That bike MUST get chicks!




Big, fat, hairy ones! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2013)

it won most easy to find in a bike show full of Phantoms!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 27, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> it won most easy to find in a bike show full of Phantoms!




Exatly, cuz THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME...but this one!...LOL


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I have won awards with my schwinn so heres the deal send me your schwinn phantom and $5000.00 and i will make you a show winnerView attachment 86223




Love those saddle bags,I still have a whole set of nos accessories for the Roadmaster Sportster.I gave the bike  to a friends Granddaughter years ago


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 28, 2013)

I was doing OK until I came across this picture, no I don't feel so good.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 28, 2013)

It leaves me speechless.. That much I can say..


----------

